# Wer ist schon drin?



## Uskper (15. Mai 2012)

Bitte nur schreiben:

Ja / Nein, bei "Ja" die Uhrzeit plz


----------



## Belgor (15. Mai 2012)

Glaube kaum das die Leute noch Zeit haben hier zu schreiben wenn die einmal drinne sind ^^


----------



## Uskper (15. Mai 2012)

Belgor schrieb:


> Glaube kaum das die Leute noch Zeit haben hier zu schreiben wenn die einmal drinne sind ^^



hahha ja aber vllt welche die es einem unter die Nase reiben wollen


----------



## Gazeran (15. Mai 2012)

ja 0:25

warte aber noch auf mates


----------



## Stevesteel (15. Mai 2012)

ja 1:04, geht doch!


----------



## Elfenwelt (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo und einen schönen guten Morgen um 1:35 Uhr :-) leider komme ich auch nicht rein...schade schade


----------



## Pararius (15. Mai 2012)

Noch jemand wach? Oder mittlerweile doch alle am Spielen, dass keiner mehr Zeit zum schreiben finde?
Bin schon etwas länger unterwegs - etwa 1h 40min - und mache gerade ne kurze Pause.


----------



## diablo1988 (15. Mai 2012)

jo bin auch schon drinne oder war glaub so um 1 kahm ich rein ^^


----------



## Ronin1978 (15. Mai 2012)

Ja, 4.30. Dann kam um 4.50 die kleine wegen nem Fläschen und um 5.10 wollte sie aufstehen.^^ Musste sein um Mummy und die große Schwester noch schlafen zu lassen. Um 5.30 gings dann zur Arbeit.
Hoffentlich vergeht der Tag fix^^


----------



## myadictivo (15. Mai 2012)

9:00 macht mein preorder laden der sich partout an den 15ten als verkaufsstart hält erst auf..ich werd wahnsinnig..


----------



## ego1899 (15. Mai 2012)

Ey mein Kumpel is drin, bei mir sagt er Wartungsarbeiten bin ich jetzt total verblödet oder was? 

Fehler 33....


----------



## myadictivo (15. Mai 2012)

ne, kumpel kommt aktuell auch nicht rein ^^


----------



## Gorhuhn (15. Mai 2012)

nein


DHL hat nicht rechtzeitig liefern koennen.


aktueller Stand:
Die Sendung wurde fehlgeleitet und konnte nicht zugestellt werden. Die Sendung wird umadressiert und an den Empfänger weitergeleitet. 

koennte kotzen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Mai 2012)

Dann kauf es doch im MM oder so und schick die ander version zurück?


----------

